# Introducing One-click Applications - CloudCone



## cloudcone (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey everyone, how’s it going? I hope you’re all doing great despite the pandemic. So we’ve been working on our one-click applications feature for the past 3 weeks and we’re happy to announce that we’re finally launching it!

I’ll post a quick rundown of all you need to know about this feature 

*One-click Application servers*




We’re bringing you the chance to deploy some amazing pre-configured apps like OpenVPN, Docker, Jitsi (coming soon), Wireguard, and more on a fully optimized server.
We have handpicked applications based on their functionalities and their ability to make things easier for you. And like I said deploying them is pretty straightforward and quick.

*How to deploy?*
Simple. Head over to our website and browse through the applications. By clicking on their individual names you can find out more details about functionality, app features and highlights, and a quick how-to deploy guide dedicated to each app.











You can also reach out and request more of your favorite applications to be made available on our feedback page at voice.cloudcone.com.

That's all for today! I hope to get your feedback and I’m happy to answer any questions you have with regard to this post via comments or PMs!

Thanks and have a nice day.


----------

